# where can i get this?



## x55 (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.hikariusa.com/products/bio-pure/bio-pure_FD_blood_worms.php
and
http://www.hikariusa.com/products/bio-pure/bio-pure_FD_daphnia.php

can't find it at nearby petsmart/bigal


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

x55 said:


> http://www.hikariusa.com/products/bio-pure/bio-pure_FD_blood_worms.php
> and
> http://www.hikariusa.com/products/bio-pure/bio-pure_FD_daphnia.php
> 
> can't find it at nearby petsmart/bigal


We have both at the Menagerie. The bigger size of Bloodworms is not available as of yet here n Canada but should be in about a month.

$11.99 for the Daphnia or Bloodworms


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Bloodworms they have at PetSmart at Heartland in Mississauga and the PetSmart at Orion Gate in Brampton.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I sell bloodworm and daphnia by the pound, 1/8lb, 1/4lb, etc. the bloodworms are $50/lb and daphnia for $34/lb. I can do almost any quantity

thanks

john


----------

